# bosch get75-6n



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Enjoy your new toy! Looks like a beaut…and a good value. I'd be hard pressed to purchase Festool anything for the price. There stuff is nice, but price wise, I can't justify the expense. I'm sure there will be detractors to the above statement, but I like to buy tools and be able to afford to eat at the same time…. ; )

Sand away to your heart's content Pottz!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I should have done a *Rotex* review if only to make the decision just that much harder… or maybe easier if you agree with many that consider this LBD talks crap!

You would have gotten my undying approval towards the Bosch if it wasn't for me taming those bloody *systainers*.

Nevertheless I believe it is a good *2nd.* choice out of the two leaders in the race.

I can't poo-poo the Bosch as I haven't used it, however, I could enter the debate by my take and experience on the *Rotex*...

Even reading back this reply prior to [SEND], the *Rotex* name stands out compared to the humble Bosch.

I won't insult the Bosch by saying that *Abranet* would make even a *block sanding pad* stand out.


----------



## FestusHaagen (Jul 14, 2020)

I have had this sander since 2005. The first one lasted through 2000 bd.ft. of white oak. My biggest complaint was the size of the handle. I have small hands and I can't use it one handed. Worked well until 2016 when it abruptly stopped. I took it to an authorized Bosch repair shop where they replaced the brushes for $77. Had I known I could have replaced them for about $10. Apparently, when they get worn down they are designed to pop out, leaving you dead in the water. Back to the shop, but 2 months later the bearings went out. This time the cost to replace bearings was not cost effective. I was in a quandary, what to do! I had tons of 6" sanding disks. I wanted a smaller sander that would fit my hand better. In the end I went back to the same sander. I just hope this one lasts a little longer. Besides I have all the repair parts from the old one. Good luck with yours!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd like to offer input on sanders but my only inexperience is that nearly any tools are a bargain compared to the *over* priced green machines - 
A Chevy Impala will get you there as soon as a Cadillac for half the price.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

hmm - now you have me wondering about ROS vs this style of orbital sander.

I use a Mirka 5" Deros or else a PC 4×24 belt sander. Where does this type of sander fit in?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I d like to offer input on sanders but my only inexperience is that nearly any tools are a bargain compared to the *over* priced green machines -
> A Chevy Impala will get you there as soon as a Cadillac for half the price.
> 
> - recycle1943


So will a worn out pair of shoes… but I know which I'd rather travel in.

I bet you've got a fridge… my mum and dad had a metal box and a block of ice to keep their food cold… both "boxes" work… ice is cheap… which would you prefer?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I went to look at it on E bay to see what the features were and found it was dual action just like my Makita.
I found this reconditioned one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-6-Dual-Mode-Variable-Speed-Random-Orbit-Sander-Model-GET75-6N/383677572860?hash=item5954f726fc:g:XO8AAOSwbEhfA2PF

I bought my 6" Makita used on E bay and have used the heck out of it for about 8 years and only just had to replace the backing pad. It will take 1/16" off a table top in no time. I can't justify the cost of Festool products.

Hi Earl I had been using belt sander and finishing sander until I borrowed a 6" dual mode orbital from my buddy , Tim the Toolman. That made me have to have one…you'll see if you can get to try one. That aggressive mode make work so easy!

cheers, Jim


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Haha! And away we go!

LBD, you got money to burn! ; ). Actually…not knocking Festool…I'd own a Porsche if I could, even though my 2001 Honda still runs like a champ….
Every tool's value is according to the purchaser and their needs. If you' re gonna use it all day, every day, than by all means, go for the top end. But if it's going to spend more time collecting dust than making dust…then my money's better spent elsewhere. 
Like the wine store. 
Or the Porsche dealership…though that would have to be with someone else's money…; )


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I should have done a *Rotex* review if only to make the decision just that much harder… or maybe easier if you agree with many that consider this LBD talks crap!
> 
> You would have gotten my undying approval towards the Bosch if it wasn t for me taming those bloody *systainers*.
> 
> ...


i knew what too expect from you on this,weve discussed these sanders in the past but after seeing some reviews by guys that use them a lot more than i ever will the bosch at hundreds less just made more sense.i can but a lot of abranet with that money.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> hmm - now you have me wondering about ROS vs this style of orbital sander.
> 
> I use a Mirka 5" Deros or else a PC 4×24 belt sander. Where does this type of sander fit in?
> 
> - EarlS


ive got a deros myself and will continue to use it for my final fiinish sanding but when i need to get aggressive on a large surface the bosch makes quick work of a part of woodworking im not crazy about.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... But if it's going to spend more time collecting dust than making dust…
> - RCCinNC


But a Fe*$*tool collects *gold dust*... bloody wanna for the price!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Damnit pottz! Now I want one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Damnit pottz! Now I want one.
> 
> - Andybb


sorry andy but you wont be getting one.it's gonna save me a lot of time,it's like the speed of a belt sander but the gentle action of a ros.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... the bosch at hundreds less just made more sense.i can but a lot of abranet with that money.
> - pottz


I know far too many blokes with 2 black eyes and broken limbs that dared to use that same argument to *SWMBO* when she was contemplating a pair of pumps and the poor wretch suggested some Kmart slippers.

*Andybb*, I also practice a mean Deros wield, however, here I will compromise with *pottzy* and concur that the aggression of a *dual sander* is akin to a visit to *Madam X* and hard to beat.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... the bosch at hundreds less just made more sense.i can but a lot of abranet with that money.
> - pottz
> 
> I know far too many blokes with 2 black eyes and broken limbs that dared to use that same argument to *SWMBO* when she was contemplating a pair of pumps and the poor wretch suggested some Kmart slippers.
> ...


ha ha your a true poet ducks-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... i can *but* a lot of abranet with that money.
> - pottz


HOW DID I MISS THIS?

You must have the smoothest and shiniest bum ever by now… makes minced meat of that *piles* of work.

Might just buy a Bosch for that baby face finish while bumming around.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I believe I have a earlier version of this machine and can also stand by its sanding ability.

I will check if I ever get back home gain.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I believe I have a earlier version of this machine and can also stand by its sanding ability.
> - robscastle


I had an earlier version of your earlier version… I call it a sanding block.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I believe I have a earlier version of this machine and can also stand by its sanding ability.
> 
> I will check if I ever get back home gain.
> 
> - robscastle


have you become a "gypsy" rc?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I believe I have a earlier version of this machine and can also stand by its sanding ability.
> 
> I will check if I ever get back home gain.
> 
> ...


*BAHAHAHAHA :<))*


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

> I d like to offer input on sanders but my only inexperience is that nearly any tools are a bargain compared to the *over* priced green machines -
> A Chevy Impala will get you there as soon as a Cadillac for half the price.
> 
> - recycle1943
> ...


*LBD* - I know you're a proponet of Festool and if you want to spend the money difference, it's your money. Nobody cares how one spends their money - I have a 2017 Silverado LTZ, it has all the goodies on it, leather etc. and I could very well have bought the same truck without all the niceties but I *wanted* the LTZ. I don't want any Festool equipment, I'd rather not spend the money on over priced tools.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I believe I have a earlier version of this machine and can also stand by its sanding ability.
> 
> I will check if I ever get back home gain.
> 
> ...


 cher…......i thought your were a barbara streisand fan ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> cher…......i thought your were a barbara streisand fan ?
> - pottz


Listen *Sonny*, *GR8* may love *Barbie*, however, *rc* fits the *Cher* song down to a *T*... except for the *gypsies*... need I remind you of how he lost that bloody wallet?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Damn you *pottzy*, I was under the misapprehension that you always prided yourself as a fair man… How can you condone all this *racism* against us rich Fe*$*tool proponents?








I have to *sheepishly* (see I'm not racist) waddle down the LJ forums armed with Bosch tools to launch as missiles against all this belligerance.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review Pottz. I had looked at these awhile back and then finally dropped the subject and went on to another sander. Good to know it a reliable sander.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks for the review Pottz. I had looked at these awhile back and then finally dropped the subject and went on to another sander. Good to know it a reliable sander.
> 
> - doubleDD


well i hope so ive only played with it a short while but so far im lovin what it does.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Damn you *pottzy*, I was under the misapprehension that you always prided yourself as a fair man… How can you condone all this *racism* against us rich Fe*$*tool proponents?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no festool racism im a half breed myself ducks,just not married to any one brand.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> no festool racism im a half breed myself ducks,just not married to any one brand.
> - pottz


I would never accuse a "*Brad Pitt* better" of *racism*... I'm objecting to all your Fe*$*tool racist readers… they should be blocked and for penance, condemned to the pits of Fe*$*tool hell… forced to use *Ryobi* tools only.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> no festool racism im a half breed myself ducks,just not married to any one brand.
> - pottz
> 
> I would never accuse a "*Brad Pitt* better" of *racism*... I m objecting to all your Fe*$*tool racist readers… they should be blocked and for penance, condemned to the pits of Fe*$*tool hell… forced to use *Ryobi* tools only.
> ...


I'm living that cordless hell already. Batteries. Like you, got'em…gotta use them with something…And they're the blue and yellow ones too, as opposed to the Festool lookalikes.
Bottom line, we buy what's value to us, and everyone's got a different perspective.

I still want that Porsche, even if I can't hardly fold myself up tight enough to get in or out of it… ; )


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well in all honesty I am sure he is praying Cher will drop by and not a Festool sander,

Hey you guys want to see my sisters DMC Delorian?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well in all honesty I am sure he is praying Cher will drop by and not a Festool sander,
> 
> Hey you guys want to see my sisters DMC Delorian?
> 
> - robscastle


weve seen it rc,your losin track of what youve done and where youve been man.lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Hey you guys want to see my sisters DMC Delorian?
> - robscastle


WOW *rc*, *a real Delorian*.... *NO!!*.

But when it comes to a *peek*, maybe I should have answered *wooden eye* here.

However, to save you going through the archives, again,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hey you guys want to see my sisters DMC Delorian?
> - robscastle
> 
> WOW *rc*, *a real Delorian*.... *NO!!*.
> ...


duckie i think my new sander can clean that up ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting review- but a Festool in your hand is like harvesting potato's once you handle one it is like using a Bently-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Interesting review- but a Festool in your hand is like harvesting potato s once you handle one it is like using a Bently-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How true…

The Bosch is like an ex-wife… had to be replaced with an improvement… even if it cost more… after all parting with the ex wasn't cheap! I suppose one could stick to the ex (so no longer an ex) purely on cost… good luck!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Interesting review- but a Festool in your hand is like harvesting potato s once you handle one it is like using a Bently-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


let it go ducks and just admit the bosch is probably just as good,i know it's hard to swallow the extra 300+ bucks you spent but hey we all make mistakes. ;>)


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

You guys are too much, and for that I am exceptionally grateful. Confused, most likely psychologically permanently damaged…but grateful none the less.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You guys are too much, and for that I am exceptionally grateful. Confused, most likely psychologically permanently damaged…but grateful none the less.
> 
> - RCCinNC


be glad rc isn't in the mix thats when the 3 stooges really got crazy-lol.after years of the duck i dont even have a clue to reality anymore. hey were you been it was corona crazy big 4000 celebration today and corelz was crowned joke meister.check in.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

I might test the waters again…but not tonight. Hey! congrats on 4K! Quantity over quality any time! ; ) 
BTW…Corelz's award is well deserved…and you sir, are still a nut case. Stand proud!
G'nite all…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I might test the waters again…but not tonight. Hey! congrats on 4K! Quantity over quality any time! ; )
> BTW…Corelz's award is well deserved…and you sir, are still a nut case. Stand proud!
> G'nite all…
> 
> - RCCinNC


ill take that as a compliment-HA!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I might test the waters again…but not tonight. Hey! congrats on 4K! Quantity over quality any time! ; )
> BTW…Corelz's award is well deserved…and you sir,* are still a nut case*. Stand proud!
> G'nite all…
> 
> - RCCinNC


Nut case? no, sir, he is Pottz, a lumber jock who hit 4,000 with a forum- Corona Crazy- How many of us can put together a long-running forum? 
As for support to C125 winning but what about Petey's dog licking joke?

As for Bosch products, good- but best IMO Festool


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Reading these long after the fact, but I have the older version of your sander. Mine is the 6" 1250DEVS, and I dearly love that thing. I put the entire tale in Ducks review of that terrible Rotex thing. Suffice to say it almost crippled me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... I put the entire tale in Ducks review of that terrible Rotex thing. Suffice to say it almost crippled me.
> - therealSteveN


I have a converse tale of woe… I tried a *Bosch Pro* and had to make a heap of visits to the VD clinic and fast talking with the missus.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> .... I put the entire tale in Ducks review of that terrible Rotex thing. Suffice to say it almost crippled me.
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I have a converse tale of woe… I tried a *Bosch Pro* and had to make a heap of visits to the VD clinic and fast talking with the missus.
> ...


duckie you still jealous that my bosch pro gave me just as good a time as your festool fluzzy. ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> duckie you still jealous that my bosch pro gave me just as good a time as your festool fluzzy. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


If I'm gonna go down… it's gonna be with *class*... *expensive class*!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> If I m gonna go down… it s gonna be with *class*... *expensive class*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


And that Ladies and Gents pretty much sums up the tale of 2 sanders…....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> If I m gonna go down… it s gonna be with *class*... *expensive class*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


hey if all ya want is expensive festools your tool.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> hey if all ya want is expensive festools your tool.
> 
> - pottz


And the last thing I remember the missus saying before the blood rushed from my head.. "Why the hell did you paint *that beast* it Fe*$*tool green?"


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Question… I also LOVE my GET75 (BOTH of them!!)... I'm a little weary of paying bosch money for the discs though. Is there another brand with 6 holes that have the Bosch alignment????

I've bought the powertec gold.. holes don't line up for Bosch…

Any help?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Question… I also LOVE my GET75 (BOTH of them!!)... I m a little weary of paying bosch money for the discs though. Is there another brand with 6 holes that have the Bosch alignment????
> 
> I ve bought the powertec gold.. holes don t line up for Bosch…
> 
> ...


Unless you like to sand sharp corners, a good option is Abranet sanding discs… No alignment required and it will pick up more dust (and that's no BS) than other discs… However, because of the "net" construction, they are susceptible to tearing if you dont take care on sharp edges. Due to their construction, they tend to clog up less than other discs which makes them last longer justifying the extra shekels per disc… with the sharp corners disclaimer.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah as the duck said abranet sanding screens,it's all i use on all my sanders.diablo also makes them but i dont think there as good,lighter weight materials and dont last as long.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

I just bought 2 Bosch get75n sanders for $179 each!!! YES they are refurb'd from CPO but my goodness do I love these things… I am stripping Marine Bottom paint, which is why I bought 2 (My little nephew is running along the port side as I run the starboard side).... I needed the turbo gear, and good dust collection.

I can dream of being on Team Lime Green one day  but until then these get75's are eating through 20 years of marine bottom paint and not losing a whisper of dust!!

So yeah… 2 sanders for $360  Winning…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I just bought 2 Bosch get75n sanders for $179 each!!! YES they are refurb d from CPO but my goodness do I love these things… I am stripping Marine Bottom paint, which is why I bought 2 (My little nephew is running along the port side as I run the starboard side).... I needed the turbo gear, and good dust collection.
> 
> I can dream of being on Team Lime Green one day  but until then these get75 s are eating through 20 years of marine bottom paint and not losing a whisper of dust!!
> 
> ...


hey nothing wrong with refurb tools most only had a minor problem and were reconditioned by the manufacturer.ive got a bosch roto hammer i bought that way,20 years later still going strong.as far as the green forget it the reviews ive seen show the bosch to be just as good and a hell of a lot less money.it's a great sander and sounds like it's doing what you need pretty well.


----------



## AndrewLB (Jan 20, 2021)

> I should have done a *Rotex* review if only to make the decision just that much harder… or maybe easier if you agree with many that consider this LBD talks crap!
> 
> You would have gotten my undying approval towards the Bosch if it wasn t for me taming those bloody *systainers*.
> 
> Nevertheless I believe it is a good *2nd.* choice out of the two leaders in the race.


Well most of the reviews i've come across actually put the Bosch on top, even when ignoring the huge price difference.



> I can t poo-poo the Bosch as I haven t used it, however, I could enter the debate by my take and experience on the *Rotex*...
> 
> Even reading back this reply prior to [SEND], the *Rotex* name stands out compared to the humble Bosch.


What about Rotex stands out? It's just marketing mumbo jumbo for an innovation they didn't invent. 
Hate to break it to you Festool guys, Bosch invented the electric driven dual mode sander back in 1999 when they released the 1250DEVS.


> I won t insult the Bosch by saying that *Abranet* would make even a *block sanding pad* stand out.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The amount of savings going with the Bosch is enough to buy a box of buying a box of each grit of abranet between 80 to 240

Don't get me wrong, Festool makes outstanding stuff. The problem is the brand tends to attract people who spend more time online telling everyone how great their tools are than actually using them. They're also ugly as sin. lol.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I should have done a *Rotex* review if only to make the decision just that much harder… or maybe easier if you agree with many that consider this LBD talks crap!
> 
> You would have gotten my undying approval towards the Bosch if it wasn t for me taming those bloody *systainers*.
> 
> ...


+1 totally agree and why i went with the bosch,the reviews i found said as good or better and a hell of a lot cheaper.i do have a domino and one of their sanders so i wont put em down,they are good quality.

now we can wait for my good friend the duck too come on and chastise us both-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> *Don't get me wrong*, Festool makes outstanding stuff. The problem is the brand tends to attract people who spend more time online telling everyone how great their tools are than actually using them. They re also *ugly as sin*. lol.
> - AndrewLB


*Don't get me wrong*, I don't buy Fe*$*tool to actually use them… I buy them to sleep and *sin* in bed with… after all, *ugli* attracts *ugli*!


> ... now we can wait for my good friend the duck too come on and chastise us both-lol.
> - pottz


*pottzy*, I'd slap your arse… hard…, if I knew you *wouldn't* enjoy it… 


> ...i do have a domino and one of their sanders so i wont *put em down*,they are good quality.
> - pottz


I know you are mesmerised by Fe*$*tool, however you'll eventually have to* put down* the *Domino* to pick up the Bos*¢*h, unless it has some stirrups for your feet.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *Don t get me wrong*, Festool makes outstanding stuff. The problem is the brand tends to attract people who spend more time online telling everyone how great their tools are than actually using them. They re also *ugly as sin*. lol.
> - AndrewLB
> 
> *Don t get me wrong*, I don t buy Fe*$*tool to actually use them… I buy them to sleep and *sin* in bed with… after all, *ugli* attracts *ugli*!
> ...


well i have a domino because well,no one else does.someday though!


----------

